

Last.fm Easteregg - phxql
http://www.last.fm/robots.txt

======
phxql
See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Laws_of_Robotics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Laws_of_Robotics)

